# It's back! Oh wait, no it isn't! Yes! It is! Wait...



## maxgoof (Aug 6, 2008)

Okay, the staff is trying very hard to get it back up and running, so, I'm happy.

Must be getting hammered hard.

UP down UP down UP down

Still, when it is up, it responds very well.


----------



## SDWolf (Aug 6, 2008)

Consider this Trogdor's initiation.  It's getting the server equivalent of mass-gangbang.  Once it's able to take all of us, things will settle down and it'll be fine.


----------



## blade (Aug 6, 2008)

Please read:
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=24557

tweaking is good.


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 6, 2008)

My ass is hurting from laughing so hard.


----------



## RainsongGryphon (Aug 6, 2008)

Yay!  Fanbase-induced stress test!  If we don't break this thing into little burninate-y bits with our art backlogs, nothing will.  So far it appears to still be in 1 piece so I'm keeping an optomistic view. ;p


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, my last work is 1 month ago XD


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 6, 2008)

It's up all right.

But why am I finding Mature and Adult submissions in my Inbox, even when my Mature Content option is turned off?  Sure, it gives me an access-denied message if I try to click any of them, but the thumbnails are showing up without the slightest hesitation.

(These are only older notices, < April 2008.)

PS: FA told me I had 25 submission notices in my Inbox.  After removing the newer ones, now it says I have 58.


----------



## Alchera (Aug 6, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> It's up all right.
> 
> But why am I finding Mature and Adult submissions in my Inbox, even when my Mature Content option is turned off?  Sure, it gives me an access-denied message if I try to click any of them, but the thumbnails are showing up without the slightest hesitation.
> 
> ...



There are still some elements in the coding which need to be fixed.


----------



## Strawkitty (Aug 6, 2008)

The site seems to be running a lot smoother now. Not sure if it's due to tweaking or most of US furs finally hitting the sack though.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 6, 2008)

Round of applause for Yak and the FA staff!


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 6, 2008)

Strawkitty said:


> The site seems to be running a lot smoother now. Not sure if it's due to tweaking or most of US furs finally hitting the sack though.


Probably some of both.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 6, 2008)

Or maybe it's noon and everyone's at work.

Wait... furries have jobs? :O


----------



## Sslaxx (Aug 6, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Or maybe it's noon and everyone's at work.
> 
> Wait... furries have jobs? :O


And some of us have finished work for the day.

Surprising, isn't it?


----------



## rednec0 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sslaxx said:


> And some of us have finished work for the day.
> 
> Surprising, isn't it?


and some of us have the day-off too


----------



## SpiritCreations (Aug 6, 2008)

I have noticed a few problems. I know they're still tweaking stuff, so no worries, just thought I would mention it.

It's slow Probably because a bazillion furries are on it at once, but holy crap, is it slow. Takes about a minute or so to finally load my user page. Reminds me of a dial-up ages. Also, when I click on a new page, the whole page is white for that minute while it is loading.

Also, I posted a journal earlier, and 10 people commented on it, yet it says I have zero comments on the journal. X3 Otherwise, things seem to be good on my end!


----------



## cesarin (Aug 6, 2008)

seems its down? its getting me a "connection reset by server"


----------



## Fuzzypaws (Aug 6, 2008)

If I keep F5ing it will sometimes come up (in a wonky broken way, mostly displaying html but not most of the images), but most of the time it says connection reset by server.  So I guess I should wait a bit.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes, there are some kinks to work out.  Whitescreens, connection errors, broken stylesheets, and missing images all show up every now and then.  We're working on identifying and solving the problem.



SpiritCreations said:


> I have noticed a few problems. I know they're still tweaking stuff, so no worries, just thought I would mention it.
> 
> It's slow Probably because a bazillion furries are on it at once, but holy crap, is it slow. Takes about a minute or so to finally load my user page. Reminds me of a dial-up ages. Also, when I click on a new page, the whole page is white for that minute while it is loading.


A full minute?  That's highly irregular.  Average load times are under 10 seconds.



			
				SpiritCreations said:
			
		

> Also, I posted a journal earlier, and 10 people commented on it, yet it says I have zero comments on the journal. X3 Otherwise, things seem to be good on my end!


Yes, the fav- and comment-counters are bork'd.  It's a known issue and will be addressed, although IIRC yak and the others are more concerned with the page load times right now.


----------



## MadShroomer420 (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh ok now its working  Was getting a "could not locate server" or something... weird >.>


----------



## TyelleNiko (Aug 7, 2008)

I might be able to report any errors....if...you know...The log in page worked. Oh well.


----------



## ponyguy (Aug 7, 2008)

Boom!  Site 404.  Argh.


----------

